# Mudhole MHX Blanks



## boatless42 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lets try this again I posted this question in the wrong Forum and cannot figure out how to move it.(Us old guys from Maine are not use to PC's, still using homing pigeons to send messages) Question Looking for a couple winter projects, in between shoveling snow.Has anyone built a surf rod on the new MHX blanks.Any info will be greatly appreciated,they seem to be a lot cheaper than other blanks,but are they worth putting a set of guides on.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i haven't built on the new surf series,but i have built numerous jigging(blufish)and sea trout rods and they are really nice to build on.i usually start with the kit and then add the necessary components to finish the build,just because the kits are so inexpensive.i would expect the surf series to be of the same quality,just wish they offered a true 10'-1 piece


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a sting silver rod ATX blank for throwing 2oz and it has thrown right with the Wheels reels 1023 for 4 years now. No difference except about 200 bucks, Love it!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry bronzbck1,the atx,while being a quality blank aint a mhx


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I've got 4 MHX bass rods and will build a 5th this year. There great blanks


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I will second sunburnt. The spin/jig, mag bass and light saltwater blanks are great. I have built on them for myself and friends, we've all been very pleased. They are tough too.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone built one of their fly rods? Looking at a 9', 2 wt, 2 piece rod for under $100...

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

actually Sandcrab,i was thinking of building on their new 9' 1 pc.10#,should make one hell of a trout slinger for the surf,just havent gotten the time yet,probably be a build i do after the charter boat rods come in this winter


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

sunburntspike said:


> actually Sandcrab,i was thinking of building on their new 9' 1 pc.10#,should make one hell of a trout slinger for the surf,just havent gotten the time yet,probably be a build i do after the charter boat rods come in this winter


SBS,

I too have a bunch of rods waiting to be built. I didn't want to start building a rod right in the middle of my move from MD to DE this Spring. Now I have 2 Lami's and a 10 1/2' Breakaway Omega waiting to be built... Guess they'll have to wait until Winter now...

Could ALWAYS use another (I only have 5) fly rod though... and a 2 wt would be the perfect panfish rod!

Sandcrab


----------

